# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  [RESOLVED] Me

## az

Interpersonnal issues prevent me from discussing certain topics without inflaming the issue.

I would like to address this so that we can move on and clear the CC agenda page.

I want to make it clear that I have no abitions to regain any position on staff, nor do I want to bring anyone down.  The existance of this new section, the new spirit of transparency, and the awareness this saga has generated will help settle the issues once-and-for-all and I can be done with it.  

I just wanna offer tech support.

So, before we start new threads for each issue, what can I do to not be the issue?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Regarding the CC agenda page I think we can clear up some of those issues based on my comments posted at the bottom of that agenda. It sums up some of your issues/concerns.

I think the main issue is the way you word things or possibly your method of explaining your stance on the given situation. Regarding your temporary ban, merely a wake up call to work this out in a professional manner I am glad we are using this new venue to-do so.

After reading the posts in the Forums properties and methods and the miscommunications threads recently it does come across as you are being distasteful to forum staff and particularly the forum administration team for not moving at a pace that you are comfortable with, however that can goes both ways as some forum staff/administrators have become too personally involved and have made comments that are too out of line and have been addressed. There isn't one side to the issue and both sides will need to accept and move forward.

As I have stated before your respected here and I wish for you to continue to help users here so how you choose to move forward is in your hands, the administration team is making adjustments to improve the forums transparency. I hope you can respect these changes and we can move forward from this point and these issues can be put to rest.

----------


## az

So, can I port the issues on the agenda page to threads here so that we can deal with them without seeming like I am trying to start a fight?

I just want this dealt with and over with.  Frankly, the new transparency solves a lot of the issues.  It is just a question of going through the motions.

It is not because I want to talk about something that it is a personal attack.

EDIT:  I say that because some of the stuff on the agenda can be interpereted as controversial.  I think the transparency mostly eliminates that.  I just do not want to have to sacrifice clarity (on both our parts) for diplomacy - I truly don't want to fight about this.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Sure port over the unresolved issues and we can discuss them.. feel free to include them in one post appended to this one numbered and we can work them out that way.

EDIT: If we can resolve the oustanding issues today that would be great my time this weekend will be limited.

----------


## az

> feel free to include them in one post appended to this one numbered and we can work them out that way.


??  I do not understand.

Do you mean one issue per thread so that they do not get all mixed up and convoluted?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Yeah thats fine..  :Smile:

----------


## az

Everything from the agenda that is relevant to the forums is now discussed here in the Resolution Center.

I think this thread can be closed.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Closed.

----------

